# PhpMyAdmin error on FreeBSD 10.1



## hucker91 (Jul 2, 2015)

In attempt of an entrance through  a web interface gives the following mistakes. In what there can be a problem?


```
phpMyAdmin - Error
The mbstring extension is missing. Please check your PHP configuration.
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 2, 2015)

Install converters/php5-mbstring, converters/php55-mbstring or converters/php56-mbstring, depending on the version of PHP you have.


----------



## hucker91 (Jul 3, 2015)

It is already installed.


----------



## talsamon (Jul 3, 2015)

Look into /usr/local/etc/php/extensions.ini if it's there, if not write in : 
	
	



```
extension=mbstring.so
```
.


----------



## hucker91 (Jul 3, 2015)

Yes. It's also exist there.
But when I look through /var/log/httpd-errors after starting apache24, there heap of mistakes like this:


----------



## hucker91 (Jul 3, 2015)

My extensions.ini in /usr/local/etc/php:


----------



## hucker91 (Jul 3, 2015)

In php.info too isn't present mbstring.so.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 3, 2015)

What's include_path in php.ini?


----------



## hucker91 (Jul 3, 2015)

Include_path


----------



## hucker91 (Jul 7, 2015)

If I comment out:


```
LoadModule php5_module libexec/apache24/libphp5.so
```

on httpd.conf, mistakes in /var/log/httpd-error.log disappear.


----------



## ds_aim (Jul 25, 2015)

`pkg install php5_mod`

Install www/mod_php5


----------

